# Dikhololo assigned me white weeks and I own red



## annetteterry (Feb 8, 2006)

I talked to an RCI VG today about another matter and then I asked if they could tell me whether the change they had made in the RCI system (to merge  with the South Africa system) would affect my trading power.  I was interested to see what they might tell me.  They didn't tell me much about that, but she mentioned that I used to deposit red weeks but now that I am depositing white weeks I will probably see less trading power.

I asked what she meant and she said that Dikhololo had assigned me week 37 for both my 2006 weeks and that is a white week.  However, I own red weeks!

I thought she might be incorrect so I called back later, talked to someone else and she said the same thing - I have white weeks for 2006.

Any idea how I can prevent this?  I have looked at the SA school calander on TUG but how do I know what is peak, red, white?   I assume the holiday weeks are peak but what is red and what is white?   If I manage to find out, can I request a specific week from Dikhololo?

Because of this I no longer trust them to give me a red week.


----------



## ron1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi there (sorry I didn't get your name)

Just to let you know the week 37 that was allocated to you by Dikhololo is most definitely a Red week, in fact it borders on a Peak. I suggest you take this matter up with RCI. - Ron, Fairfields


----------



## annetteterry (Feb 9, 2006)

*RCI says it is Dikhololo's problem*

I called RCI again.  They said they do not designate the color of the week.  The resort tells them what week is deposited and what color it is.  They said that they were told we had week 37 and that week 37 is a white week.

They said the only way to change that is to contact the resort and have them take back their white weeks and give me red weeks.

Does this sound right?


----------



## michelle (Feb 9, 2006)

annetteterry said:
			
		

> I called RCI again.  They said they do not designate the color of the week.  The resort tells them what week is deposited and what color it is.  They said that they were told we had week 37 and that week 37 is a white week.
> 
> They said the only way to change that is to contact the resort and have them take back their white weeks and give me red weeks.
> 
> Does this sound right?




Well, who knows with RCI.... But I would definately contact the resort and see what color they say it is, then take it from there.


----------



## annetteterry (Feb 9, 2006)

I have put an email in to them but of course have not heard anything back.   After a few days I will probably try to call and see if that helps.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2006)

No, it doesn't sound right. 

Take a look at the RCI Resort Directory for this resort. If I'm correct that week 37 starts on or about September 9, RCI shows that as a red week for this resort. Thus, if RCI got week 37, it should be a red week. 

Thus, call RCI back with the resort page from the RCI Resort Directory (online or hardcopy) in front of you. Clarify the dates for week 37 and compare that to what you see in the directory. From that, you can tell for sure whether a white week or a red week was deposited. If it's a red week, tell RCI that their own directory shows week 37 as being a red week. If it's a white week, your beef is with the resort.


----------



## annetteterry (Feb 9, 2006)

*It's fixed!*

Thanks!   Having the directory in front of me when I called was enough to convince them that it was their error - or least something they could change.  I forgotten that the red / white designations were available in writing for each resort.  

They put a supervisor on the line and made an adjustment so the weeks show as red.

I guess I now have something else to double check on when my weeks are deposited!

Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## ira g (Feb 9, 2006)

*RCI told me the same thing*

When we were booking a few exchanges they told me that my sept. weeks were white. However when I pointed out that their directory showed them as red they corrected it in their system. I wonder how this would have been handled if I wanted to do a PFD.


----------

